# Speaker Grill Guide



## sr71 (Nov 9, 2011)

1st post on your forum. ....I am looking for a source for high quality "metal" grill guides. Goal is a professional way to attach/remove the speaker grill from the cabinet. 

I have found several sites online but they all appear to show the same picture (in the absence of a material description I will guess that what I have found so far are made of plastic). 

I am open to any attachment ideas that you have - I want to do it once and do it right. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never heard of metal ball and socket grill guides, I've used the plastic HEDLOCK fasteners with no problems.

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/grill-fasteners/hedlock-grill-fastener-ball-and-socket/


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Magnets, 'Nuff said...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I agree, use magnets. You can embed them just under flush in the baffle, then use filler over them and paint (or whatever finish) so they aren't even visible. Then, if you have a magnet in the grill to match every magnet in the baffle it's going to be a strong hold. Those little neodymium magnets stick to eachother pretty good! Just have to make sure polarity is all matched up.

I've made a pair of grills using plastic grill guides with a rubber socket, it was not a pleasurable experience. At least with my skills and patience, anyways. Took me a lot of work to get the guides on the frame to perfectly line up with the sockets on the baffle. I will not be repeating that process ever again, since I soon after made a grill for my center channel using magnets and saw how simple and effective that was.


----------



## sr71 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys - magnets it is !!

Kevin


----------

